# Applescript und Powerpoint: Folie einzeln direkt auswählen



## ephiance (14. November 2007)

Hallo.
Stehe vor dem Problem, dass ich einzelne Folien auswählen können muss , um die restlichen dann zu zählen und zu löschen, um nur immer eine Folie einzeln speichern zu können.
So weit bin ich:

tell application "Microsoft PowerPoint"
	launch
	activate
	set visible to true
	--make new presentation
	--make new slide at the beginning of the active presentation with properties {layout:slide layout title slide}
	go to last slide
end tell


Allerdings schluckt er die go Anweisungen nie. Das ist auch mein Problem. Egal ob go to last slide oder ob go to next slide oder sonstwas, nichts was in der referenz zu powerpoint drinne steht funktoniert ansatzweise.
Hat vielleicht von euch jemand eine gute Idee?
Würde mir 680 Folien per hand rauskopieren ersparen.

Danke schonmal fürs Lesen!

Gruß
Steffen


----------

